# New lesson on Blues double-stop rhythm fills



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

In this video, you will learn practical double-stop riffs that you can use as a different flavour in a blues solo. These types of riffs are a great way to have more variation in your solos. They work great for rhythm guitar fills too.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Heck, I started using Double Stops, even when playing Neo Classic Metal .... thanks for the inspirational lesson given here !!!!

Guys like you, make me realize that going back to the drawing board is a good thing !!!!

THANKS !!!!


----------

